# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Что делать? Vista надоела!!!

## maxtgma

Народ помогите советом! Купил ноут HP dv6500er, винда предустановленная (vista КАЛ), хочу затулить ХР профешнл, кинулся искать а дров то нет на офиициале. Нуладно думал попробовать может микрософтовские подойдут, но не тут то было програамма установки не видит жесткий (т.е. SATA контроллер) утилиты создания дискеты отсутствует (или не нашел) кто что посоветует? некочу вистуИИ

----------


## Blackwizard

В кидаться из стороны в сторону пока что рано.
делаем следующее. 1. Загружаемся, смотрим что за кишки стоят, только ПИШЕМ ОЧЕНЬ АККУРАТНО И ПОЛНОСТЬЮ! Вплоть до непонятных цифр и букв.
2. Чешем на сайты производителей и роемся на наличие подобного железа. 
3. Что касается "не видит вмнт САТА", по идее и не должен, дрова на контроллер кто ставить будет. Смотрим что за контроллер. сайт производителя, там по идее должы быть, потому как ХР с поддержки ещё никто не снимал.
4. Качаем, делаем дискету с дровами контроллера, или просто тупо распаковываем архив и содержимое на дискету, начинаем загружаться с с диска ХР, как только появился синий экран установки, жмём F6 когда будет надпись "хотим ли установить драйвер контроллера" (что-то в этом роде), говорим да. вот здесь то наша и дискетка пригодится, выбираем какой у нас контроллер, если вылезет список, и продолжаем загрузку винды.
5. Дрова ставим как и на обычную ХР, сложностей не особо должно быть,  если дрова для хр были скачены с сайта производителя именно для этой ОС и для этого железа.
6. Есть некоторые девайсы которые могут не много глючить, но большинство из них несущественны (ИМХО), ибо как Irda.

----------


## Belphegor

Такая же проблема с ноутом ASUS X53Ke.Дрова более менее подобрал но не хочет устанавливается драйвер для ACPI,не работает драйвер для WI FI модуля и не находится драйвер под XP для SM контролера.Подскажите что делать и где найти плиз.

----------


## aleris

Что касаеться Ноутбуков HP все очень просто в биосе выключаете такую настройку как native Mode или  Native Sata mode и все без проблем встанет по поводу драйверов обращайтесь все драйвера дам на любую систему по другим ноутбукам все сложнее выбора 2  1 или использовать Usb floppy или все гораздо проще ставить XP уже с внедренными  драйверами от Matrix Intel Raid дальше зависит от чипсета начиная от 945 и до 965

----------


## aleris

Кстати на торренте есть много XP уже с драйверами и SP3 так называемые переделки сломанные и напичканные по самое нихочу

----------


## jekazz80

> но не тут то было програамма установки не видит жесткий (т.е. SATA контроллер) утилиты создания дискеты отсутствует (или не нашел) кто что посоветует? некочу вистуИИ


Была та же проблема с acer 5220, решил сначала так: вшил драйвер "F6 Intel SATA HDD Driver Floppy Utility" в установщик с помощью "nLite" стала нормально видеть sata, но появилась другая проблема;(( что-то случилось с раскладкой цифр в положении "RU".
Забил на это дело, скачал официальный BIOS, прошил из под этой самой корявой винды(ХР) в твоем случае Виста)) и все проблема кончилась. Удачи!

----------


## jekazz80

Вот нашел http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...s=2093&lang=ru это должно помочь,

----------


## jekazz80

Смотри нижнюю строчку

----------


## shadow_vl

еще один из выходов поспрашивай на привалах последние версии ХР у меня проблема решилась при установке СП 3

----------


## Hanacuk

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9613

----------


## yura2603

Поставь сборку типа *ZverСDSP3_9.2.3* 
http://strana.az/soft/27828-windowsx...3-wpi-v30.html
или 
*MultiDVD by SerG & K°Group© FULL FINAL 04.2009 [русский]* я думаю там точно есть дрова :D
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1975173
или глянь тут
http://strana.az/windows/

----------


## Микола

Была проблема на буке от тошибы решиллась очень просто нашел в диске с  все драйвера и спокойно записал их на CD протм без проблем поставил хр сп 2 и  ага

----------


## yura2603

поставь 7-ку :D

----------

